# Metal roof. Rake edge installation.



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

I just finished installing a "R panel" metal roof on a covered patio. It was my first time working with the stuff but I think I got it put together right. My only concern is where the rake edge meets the eve on both sides. Do I leave this overhang? I'm hesitant to cut it, but I feel like there should be some way to seal off the corners. Any ideas?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

How far is the overhang of the panels?Looks like a lot to me.I usually leave about 2" and have a gutter on the eaves.Cut the rake an inch or so long and bend it back under the fascia on the eaves.But you have a little different install than I usually do.I usually break some coil stock for the fascia and cover all of the exposed wood on the eaves and rake and have a smaller meatl rake coming of the deck that ends up covering part of the fascia.Usually 4-6 inches depending on the structure.


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

I was shooting for 2" but it ended up about 3". I plan on having gutters installed on the front eave. I have no fascia, just the doubled 2x8 plate that you can see in the pic. The roofing Co. fabricated the rake edge and eve trim to cover the 2X8's plus decking entirely. I'm just a bit concerned that 1. this rake overhang will interfere with gutter installation. 2. Since the rake edge is only fastened on the top of the roof and not the sides, wind might be an issue. 3. Water will get blown back in between the rake edging and the eave edging.
I can probably get some rolled flashing behind the trim at the corner and run it back a few feet. Think that might help?


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

Here are some views from the front and top.


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

No takers?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be far more concerned with that paper thin flashing where the roof meet the wall.
Steel fascia in direct contact with pressure treated wood, plan on the finish failing.


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree it's not the best situation, but I couldn't get the last piece of siding lose without destroying it. It's that mdf stuff. I was able to counter flash it by sliding the thin stuff under the second piece up. If the finish is the only issue, I'm not too concerned since you can't see it from the ground. I will probably replace the siding dome day and get the real flashing behind it like it is supposed to be. Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

funny, just finished my third metal roof, exact same type, color and profile as yours. you do either, leave it or cut and bend it in. i watched a couple of YouTube videos on it, they show cutting the rake side and bending it inwards, or trimming it to be almost flush with the rake, what ever you like. look at it this way, if it were tile then you would have the rake flush, which is exactly what youve done, in fact if you trimmed a tile rake piece off to be even with the rake it would look funny. so it is all up to you. the second and third metal roof i did i just let them run flush with the panel, just like yours, they look fine. now i would want to be on a step ladder and bang my head into it.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

here you go, also your screws are in the wrong place.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

If he slides the trim down and recuts it to get the bend down on the tip detail, he will be opening a gap at the ridge. May not be able to do that now it has been cut to length. I think a gutter is a good idea either way.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

like i said, it fine the way it is, but it would be a good idea to install the amount of screws called for, and in the right place. i went online and also watched youtube to see the proper way of doing it. hey, why do it twice, and the info is available.


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm going to leave it as is. That photo was before I got the screws in (in the correct place) I just put 2 of those top screws in at first. One in front and one in back. I'll put them along the side too. My manual didn't have a diagram on that piece, no Internet at the cabin.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

im sure youll be fine.


----------

